# Issue with default Linuxulator: failed to load amdgpu



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 26, 2022)

I've been running a Linux binary (its from an open-source Godot project but there was no FreeBSD version) using the default Linuxulator. Weirdly enough, this binary worked the other day because it complained about the same error below and I installed graphics/linux-c7-dri and it worked. In the CLI, it still complained about failing to load amdgpu but it would at least launch and appear to be hardware accelerated. Today, I tried to launch the same game, but now it gives me the same error as before:



> Your video card driver does not support any of the supported OpenGL versions.
> Please update your drivers or if you have a very old or integrated GPU, upgrade it.
> Alternatively, you can force software rendering by running Godot with the `LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1`
> environment variable set, but this will be very slow.



Here is the CLI output:

```
ERROR: make_dir_recursive: Method failed. Returning: err
   At: core/os/dir_access.cpp:184.
ERROR: ensure_user_data_dir: Condition "err != OK" is true.
   At: core/os/os.cpp:498.
ERROR: make_dir_recursive: Method failed. Returning: err
   At: core/os/dir_access.cpp:184.
Godot Engine v3.3.3.stable.official.b973f997f - https://godotengine.org
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to retrieve device information
libGL error: unable to load driver: amdgpu_dri.so
libGL error: driver pointer missing
libGL error: failed to load driver: amdgpu
libGL error: failed to authenticate magic 1
libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
X Error of failed request:  GLXBadFBConfig
  Major opcode of failed request:  152 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  34 ()
  Serial number of failed request:  40
  Current serial number in output stream:  38
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to retrieve device information
libGL error: unable to load driver: amdgpu_dri.so
libGL error: driver pointer missing
libGL error: failed to load driver: amdgpu
libGL error: failed to authenticate magic 1
libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
X Error of failed request:  GLXBadFBConfig
  Major opcode of failed request:  152 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  34 ()
  Serial number of failed request:  40
  Current serial number in output stream:  38
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to retrieve device information
libGL error: unable to load driver: amdgpu_dri.so
libGL error: driver pointer missing
libGL error: failed to load driver: amdgpu
libGL error: failed to authenticate magic 1
libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
ERROR: initialize: Condition "ctxErrorOccurred || !p->glx_context" is true. Returned: ERR_UNCONFIGURED
   At: platform/x11/context_gl_x11.cpp:190.
ERROR: is_viable: Error initializing GLAD
   At: drivers/gles3/rasterizer_gles3.cpp:141.
```

Any insight on a linux-c7 package that would fix this would be appreciated. These are the linux-c7 packages I have installed:


```
linux-c7-alsa-lib-1.1.8        Advanced Linux Sound Architecture libraries (Linux CentOS 7.9.2009)
linux-c7-alsa-plugins-oss-1.1.6_3 OSS plugin for ALSA (Linux CentOS 7.9.2009)
linux-c7-dri-18.3.4_4          Mesa libGL runtime libraries (Linux CentOS 7.9.2009)
linux-c7-elfutils-libelf-0.176_2 ELF file handling library (CentOS 7.9.2009)
linux-c7-elfutils-libs-0.176_2 ELF file handling libraries (CentOS 7.9.2009)
linux-c7-expat-2.1.0_4         XML 1.0 parser written in C (Linux CentOS 7.9.2009)
linux-c7-fontconfig-2.13.0     XML-based font configuration API for X Windows (Linux CentOS 7.9.2009)
linux-c7-freetype-2.8_2        Font rendering engine (Linux CentOS 7.9.2009)
linux-c7-libdrm-2.4.97         Interface to kernel Direct Rendering Module (Linux CentOS 7.9.2009)
linux-c7-libglvnd-1.0.1        GL Vendor-Neutral Dispatch library (Linux CentOS 7.9.2009)
linux-c7-libpciaccess-0.14     Generic PCI access library (CentOS 7.9.2009)
linux-c7-libpng-1.5.13_3       Library for manipulating PNG images (Linux CentOS 7.9.2009)
linux-c7-wayland-1.15.0        Wayland compositor libraries (Linux CentOS 7.9.2009)
linux-c7-xorg-libs-7.7_9       Xorg libraries (Linux CentOS 7.9.2009)
```


----------



## scottro (Jun 26, 2022)

I recently had an amdgpu issue. It had nothing to do with Linux emulation, just X wouldn't start. I fixed it by uninstalling the drm-kmod package and then installing drm-fbsd13-kmod from ports.  
Prior to yesterday, it had worked without problems, I don't know why it stopped working, I don't remember doing any updates.  The thread is here, if it helps at all.  https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/drm-kmod-oddity.85652/


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 26, 2022)

scottro said:


> I recently had an amdgpu issue. It had nothing to do with Linux emulation, just X wouldn't start. I fixed it by uninstalling the drm-kmod package and then installing drm-fbsd13-kmod from ports.
> Prior to yesterday, it had worked without problems, I don't know why it stopped working, I don't remember doing any updates.  The thread is here, if it helps at all.  https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/drm-kmod-oddity.85652/


Ive had this same problem too since 13.1-RELEASE. I had to build drm-510-kmod from ports and lock it, it loads the driver successfully and boots into X11. Why it's suddenly doing this now with the Linux emulation I don't know.


----------



## scottro (Jun 26, 2022)

I had figured it was my hardware. I hope you solve it.  In my case, it seemed pretty random, worked one day, then stopped working.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 26, 2022)

scottro said:


> I had figured it was my hardware. I hope you solve it.  In my case, it seemed pretty random, worked one day, then stopped working.


Thanks. This isn't mission-critical, but I'm just confused as to why it stopped working. On a side note, even when it worked it couldn't load map data correctly. Very strange..

You have an RX 5XX gpu right? Seems to have struck all of us after the new release.


----------



## scottro (Jun 27, 2022)

Running pciconf -lv shows (AMD/ATI) Radeon Vega series/ Radeon Mobile Series, so I don't think so (though I know little about VGA cards, so may be mistaken.)


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 27, 2022)

scottro said:


> Running pciconf -lv shows (AMD/ATI) Radeon Vega series/ Radeon Mobile Series, so I don't think so (though I know little about VGA cards, so may be mistaken.)


Oh yeah, still uses the amdgpu driver which is the source of this mess.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jul 5, 2022)

Even with the full linux-c7 metapackage, I run into the same error. I'm starting to think its what has kept most games from games/linux-steam-utils from working because I get it in the majority that crash on startup.


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 1, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> Seems to have struck all of us after the new release.


What "Release" are you talking about? Your problem is obviously only related to the Linux version of mesa-dri. The last time this was substantially updated was in 2019 when linux-c7 packages were updated to CentOS 7.7.1908.

This package contains the OpenGL lib including the user-space drivers (and to run Linux programs, you need the Linux versions of all this). It never contained amdgpu-dri.so (as can be verified in the commit log), but your log shows it also tries to load radeonsi-dri.so, which *is* present in the package, so it's most likely the correct driver. If this suddenly fails for you, I'd rather suspect your installation might have been corrupted. You could try to reinstall all linux-c7 packages (using `pkg install -f`).



hunter0one said:


> Oh yeah, still uses the amdgpu driver which is the source of this mess.


Here, you're confusing the userspace driver for libGL with the kernel driver that's loaded as a module into the FreeBSD kernel. This one is indeed called amdgpu.ko.


----------



## hunter0one (Aug 24, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> This package contains the OpenGL lib including the user-space drivers (and to run Linux programs, you need the Linux versions of all this). It never contained amdgpu-dri.so (as can be verified in the commit log), but your log shows it also tries to load radeonsi-dri.so, which *is* present in the package, so it's most likely the correct driver. If this suddenly fails for you, I'd rather suspect your installation might have been corrupted. You could try to reinstall all linux-c7 packages (using `pkg install -f`).


Why is amdgpu-dri.so not included? It has always been my understanding that radeon/radeonsi is for older AMD graphics cards while AMDGPU is for newer. I have an RX 580, a relatively new card, so given that xorg driver "xf86-video-amdgpu" works and I also need the kernel module amdgpu.ko for my hardware acceleration to work, I think this libGL driver is also what I need.

Linux-steam-utils, the example I used in the OP, is the same again:
`libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to retrieve device information
libGL error: unable to load driver: amdgpu_dri.so
libGL error: driver pointer missing
libGL error: failed to load driver: amdgpu
libGL error: failed to authenticate magic 1
libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
ComputeStartupMode: found registry default startup mode: 0[[ '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steamwebhelper.sh' '-lang=en_US' '-cachedir=/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/config/htmlcache' '-steampid=49722' '-buildid=1660960119' '-steamid=0' '-logdir=/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/logs' '-composer-mode=0' '-steamuniverse=Public' '-realm=Global' '-clientui=/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/clientui' --enable-blink-features=ResizeObserver,Worklet,AudioWorklet --enable-media-stream --disable-blink-features=Badging --enable-smooth-scrolling --use-angle=gl --use-cmd-decoder=passthrough --password-store=basic '--log-file=/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/logs/cef_log.txt' --disable-quick-menu --no-sandbox --in-process-gpu]]
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
steamwebhelper.sh[59968]: Runtime for steamwebhelper: defaulting to /usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steam-runtime-heavy
steamwebhelper.sh[59968]: CEF sandbox already disabled
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to retrieve device information
libGL error: unable to load driver: amdgpu_dri.so
libGL error: driver pointer missing
libGL error: failed to load driver: amdgpu
libGL error: failed to authenticate magic 1
libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi`

As you can see, _neither_ amdgpu _nor_ radeonsi are loading. I get choppy performance through the Linuxulator, so I have to figure out how to get at least one of these to load and which one I need.


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 24, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> Why is amdgpu-dri.so not included? It has always been my understanding that radeon/radeonsi is for older AMD graphics cards while AMDGPU is for newer.


I think you're (still) confusing that with the *kernel* driver. The native FreeBSD graphics/mesa-dri doesn't have a amdgpu_dri.so either:

```
$ pkg list mesa-dri | grep lib/dri
/usr/local/lib/dri/crocus_dri.so
/usr/local/lib/dri/i830_dri.so
/usr/local/lib/dri/i915_dri.so
/usr/local/lib/dri/i965_dri.so
/usr/local/lib/dri/iris_dri.so
/usr/local/lib/dri/kms_swrast_dri.so
/usr/local/lib/dri/r200_dri.so
/usr/local/lib/dri/r300_dri.so
/usr/local/lib/dri/r600_dri.so
/usr/local/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so
/usr/local/lib/dri/radeonsi_dri.so
/usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
/usr/local/lib/dri/vmwgfx_dri.so
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 24, 2022)

hunter0one Can you give a log again with `LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose` ?

BTW, amdgpu_dri.so seems to be part of amdgpu-pro driver.


----------



## hunter0one (Aug 25, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> hunter0one Can you give a log again with `LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose` ?
> 
> BTW, amdgpu_dri.so seems to be part of amdgpu-pro driver.




```
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
[2022-08-24 20:27:56] Startup - updater built Aug 20 2022 01:16:55
[2022-08-24 20:27:56] Startup - Steam Client launched with: '/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam'
/tmp/dumps is not owned by us - delete and recreate
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to retrieve device information
libGL: using driver amdgpu for 9
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/amdgpu_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/amdgpu_dri.so
libGL: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/amdgpu_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/amdgpu_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
libGL error: unable to load driver: amdgpu_dri.so
libGL error: driver pointer missing
libGL error: failed to load driver: amdgpu
libGL error: failed to authenticate magic 1
libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
[2022-08-24 20:27:56] Using the following download hosts for Public, Realm steamglobal
[2022-08-24 20:27:56] 1. https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com, /client/, Realm 'steamglobal', weight was 100, source = 'update_hosts_cached.vdf'
[2022-08-24 20:27:56] 2. https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.com, /client/, Realm 'steamglobal', weight was 100, source = 'update_hosts_cached.vdf'
[2022-08-24 20:27:56] 3. http://media.steampowered.com, /client/, Realm 'steamglobal', weight was 1, source = 'baked in'
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
[2022-08-24 20:27:56] Verifying installation...
[2022-08-24 20:27:56] Verification complete
Loaded SDL version 2.25.0-7450656
sh: lspci: command not found
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to retrieve device information
libGL: using driver amdgpu for 21
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/amdgpu_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/amdgpu_dri.so
libGL: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/amdgpu_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/amdgpu_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
libGL error: unable to load driver: amdgpu_dri.so
libGL error: driver pointer missing
libGL error: failed to load driver: amdgpu
libGL error: failed to authenticate magic 1
libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
ComputeStartupMode: found registry default startup mode: 0[[ '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steamwebhelper.sh' '-lang=en_US' '-cachedir=/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/config/htmlcache' '-steampid=1139' '-buildid=1660960119' '-steamid=0' '-logdir=/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/logs' '-composer-mode=0' '-steamuniverse=Public' '-realm=Global' '-clientui=/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/clientui' --enable-blink-features=ResizeObserver,Worklet,AudioWorklet --enable-media-stream --disable-blink-features=Badging --enable-smooth-scrolling --use-angle=gl --use-cmd-decoder=passthrough --password-store=basic '--log-file=/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/logs/cef_log.txt' --disable-quick-menu --no-sandbox --in-process-gpu]]
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
steamwebhelper.sh[14516]: Runtime for steamwebhelper: defaulting to /usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steam-runtime-heavy
steamwebhelper.sh[14516]: CEF sandbox already disabled
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to retrieve device information
libGL: using driver amdgpu for 21
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/amdgpu_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/amdgpu_dri.so
libGL: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/amdgpu_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/amdgpu_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
libGL error: unable to load driver: amdgpu_dri.so
libGL error: driver pointer missing
libGL error: failed to load driver: amdgpu
libGL error: failed to authenticate magic 1
libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
CAppInfoCacheReadFromDiskThread took 28 milliseconds to initialize
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for 8: -1: setpriority() failed
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for priority 8
Warning: support for elevated priorities is most likely unavailable, suppressing future warnings
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for 8: -1: setpriority() failed
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for 8: -1: setpriority() failed
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)

(steam:1139): Gtk-WARNING **: 20:27:57.820: gtk_disable_setlocale() must be called before gtk_init()
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
local (potentially out of sync) copy of roaming config loaded - 236 bytes.
roaming config store loaded successfully - 236 bytes.
migrating temporary roaming config store
BRefreshApplicationsInLibrary 1: 4ms
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Failed to init SteamVR because it isn't installed
sh: lspci: command not found
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to retrieve device information
libGL: using driver amdgpu for 107
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/amdgpu_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/amdgpu_dri.so
libGL: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/amdgpu_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/amdgpu_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
libGL error: unable to load driver: amdgpu_dri.so
libGL error: driver pointer missing
libGL error: failed to load driver: amdgpu
libGL error: failed to authenticate magic 1
libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/steam/.drirc: No such file or directory.
ExecCommandLine: "'/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam'"
System startup time: 3.84 seconds

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.

(steam:1139): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: 20:28:00.180: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
BuildCompleteAppOverviewChange: 189
RegisterForAppOverview 1: 15ms
RegisterForAppOverview 2: 15ms
```


----------



## hunter0one (Aug 25, 2022)

I installed graphics/linux-c7-glx-utils and used the glxgears demo included to test acceleration with the Linux emulator. It ran smoothly and didn't even use FreeSync which I have turned on natively so it was like 2,000 FPS. I get the same "failed to load driver" errors. I'm really curious why an application that isn't Steam can run fine, but Steam itself is slow and choppy. IIRC Steam is 32-bit and on Linux you have to install a lot of 32-bit glx libraries for it to work properly, could it be that there are just 64-bit libraries with the regular graphics/linux-c7-dri package?


----------



## shkhln (Aug 25, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> I installed graphics/linux-c7-glx-utils and used the glxgears demo included to test acceleration with the Linux emulator. It ran smoothly and didn't even use FreeSync which I have turned on natively so it was like 2,000 FPS.


You are not supposed to look at FPS with glxgears. Its _only_ utility is telling you whether there is any OpenGL implementation present (that can be correctly initialized). `glxgears -info` or `glxinfo` will print the name of it.



hunter0one said:


> could it be that there are just 64-bit libraries with the regular graphics/linux-c7-dri package?


Click your link, look at the pkg-plist section.


----------



## hunter0one (Aug 25, 2022)

shkhln said:


> You are not supposed to look at FPS with glxgears. Its _only_ utility is telling you whether there is any OpenGL implementation present (that can be correctly initialized). `glxgears -info` or `glxinfo` will print the name of it


In this case, `GL_RENDERER   = llvmpipe (LLVM 7.0, 128 bits)` I suppose is the implementation used.



shkhln said:


> Click your link, look at the pkg-plist section.


So it does have both, yet it won't load radeonsi which _should_ be whats needed because it can't be found. Edit: Before you ask, I have confirmed these exist on my system:


```
/compat/linux/usr/lib/dri/radeonsi_dri.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/vdpau/libvdpau_radeonsi.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib/vdpau/libvdpau_radeonsi.so.1.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/vdpau/libvdpau_radeonsi.so.1.0.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib64/dri/radeonsi_dri.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib64/vdpau/libvdpau_radeonsi.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib64/vdpau/libvdpau_radeonsi.so.1.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib64/vdpau/libvdpau_radeonsi.so.1.0.0
/usr/local/lib/dri/radeonsi_dri.so
```


----------



## shkhln (Aug 25, 2022)

Hmm… Would you mind attaching /var/log/Xorg.0.log?


----------



## hunter0one (Aug 25, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Hmm… Would you mind attaching /var/log/Xorg.0.log?


Here it is, I had to add the .txt extension to attach.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 25, 2022)

Nothing suspicious here. Try `env LIBGL_DRI2_DISABLE=1 /compat/linux/bin/glxgears -info`.


----------



## hunter0one (Aug 25, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Nothing suspicious here. Try `env LIBGL_DRI2_DISABLE=1 /compat/linux/bin/glxgears -info`.


This still uses llvmpipe.


----------



## hunter0one (Sep 8, 2022)

So I wasn't quite sure what to do, I read the whole Linux Binary Compatibility section of the Handbook and found nothing but I decided to remove a sysctl command I had changed (`compat.linux.osrelease`) and reset it to the default 3.17.0. Glxinfo now shows the proper "Radeon RX 580 Series" GL_RENDERER value and nothing's choppy anymore.

Long story short: Don't permanently change sysctl commands unless you know what it does.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 8, 2022)

What value it was set to?


----------



## hunter0one (Sep 8, 2022)

shkhln said:


> What value it was set to?


5.10.0. I was having trouble getting graphics to work after 13.1 released so I tried to match drm-510-kmod and never unset it.

Okay, nevermind. *This didn't fix it like I thought.* I woke the PC up from suspend and its choppy once again. I'm beginning to wonder if its related to the Linux-equivalent drivers not waking up from the suspend or something, because I've noticed it mainly begins after a suspend. Glxinfo once again shows that llvmpipe is the renderer used.


----------



## hunter0one (Sep 8, 2022)

Its most definitely caused by the suspend or waking process resetting X.Org in the Linux compatibility layer to use llvmpipe. I can fix it by killing X (logging out in my case, SLiM always restarts X11) and logging back in and verifying that the compatibility layer is _not_ using llvmpipe. Restarting X.Org instead of restarting the computer entirely (or just not suspending) is a better solution, but this is a bug that needs investigation.


----------

